# Importing after 2015.10 , and now LR Classic, will not allow all photos to be imported



## donoreo (Apr 19, 2017)

At least not directly from the SD card.  I am importing from a SD card in my Mac Mini.  It has happened twice now since the update (both imports I have tried).  

Camera is a Canon 760D (T6s).  The photos all show in the import dialogue but only one or two are not greyed out.  Changing from all to new and turning off "Don't import selected duplicates" makes no difference.  

In order to import them I have to copy them to my hard drive then I can import.  

If it was permissions on the card I would expect no photos to be selected but it does select some.  

This is a different card than the previous import.  Both were low level formatted in the camera before use.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 19, 2017)

Show us a screenshot Don?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 19, 2017)

And you just plugging in the card and starting the import?  The only other case (than the mentioned options) I have seen that cause this is when some other program begins the import, like dragging and dropping from another program.

I use exactly that, but just fired up lightroom and tried a card with the latest update and it worked as expected -- it greyed out duplicates, when I un-checked it it showed them all.  That's windows.  Sorry I know "works for me" is not much help.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 19, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Show us a screenshot Don?



I did not take one, I have done the work around because I wanted to work on them.  It is as I described, they are all greyed out and no checkbox to select the photo for import.  Also....no software for screenshots installed that I know of.  



Ferguson said:


> And you just plugging in the card and starting the import?  The only other case (than the mentioned options) I have seen that cause this is when some other program begins the import, like dragging and dropping from another program.
> 
> I use exactly that, but just fired up lightroom and tried a card with the latest update and it worked as expected -- it greyed out duplicates, when I un-checked it it showed them all.  That's windows.  Sorry I know "works for me" is not much help.


Plug card in, wait for Mac to mount it.  Nothing else is set to open and nothing else does open (turned off Photos import long ago).  If I un-check they are all still grey.  

This did not happen before the 2015.10 update.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 19, 2017)

I don't suppose it's only happened since you've done a recent OS update? If you try to use the OS Image Capture app to import them, are they available?

The reason I ask is I tried to import from an Olympus card the other day, and both Image Capture and Lightroom insisted on skipping every 101st photo. When I changed to importing them from the Files section of the Import dialog, they imported fine. That's looking like an OS bug, but I'm wondering if it's not wider than just Olympus.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 19, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I don't suppose it's only happened since you've done a recent OS update? If you try to use the OS Image Capture app to import them, are they available?
> 
> The reason I ask is I tried to import from an Olympus card the other day, and both Image Capture and Lightroom insisted on skipping every 101st photo. When I changed to importing them from the Files section of the Import dialog, they imported fine. That's looking like an OS bug, but I'm wondering if it's not wider than just Olympus.



No, just since the last LR Update.  Image Capture seems ok with them.  I just did a test with some shots.  I do have some software for screenshots:


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 19, 2017)

donoreo said:


> ..I have done the work around because I wanted to work on them....This did not happen before the 2015.10 update.



So what happens if you try again?   Can I assume at least a few shots got culled after import so at least some should not be duplicates now?   Does the same behavior show up, or does it correctly show only the culled (i.e. no longer duplicated) ones non-grey until you uncheck the box? 

What's odd about this is any kind of permission or similar failure that prevented access would, I would think, do more than grey it out -- you wouldn't be able to see the image in the dialog, since it couldn't read it to show the image.  If you said it showed them correctly but missed some that would be different (Victoria, in your case, did it show them and not import, or not show them?).

incidentally, you should be able to get a screen shot without other software.  It helps a lot sometimes to show what others see: How to take a screenshot on your Mac


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 19, 2017)

That screen show doesn't show the option for duplicates -- was it checked?


----------



## donoreo (Apr 19, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> That screen show doesn't show the option for duplicates -- was it checked?



Both.  Checked and unchecked is the same result.  These are "new" photos I just took.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 19, 2017)

Just noticed something, if I select New Photos they go away.  Still, under All Photos it should give me the option to import, especially if Duplicates is turned off.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 19, 2017)

donoreo said:


> Just noticed something, if I select New Photos they go away.  Still, under All Photos it should give me the option to import, especially if Duplicates is turned off.


Checking "new" and having them go away is consistent with Lightroom thinking they are not actually new, that they match some you already have.  I agree that with duplicates turned off and "all" it should let you import anyway.

I'm sorry, I'll drop out now, I'm obviously just grasping at straws.  That they import after being copied to disk indicates it's not about duplicates; that they behave as you suggest above indicates it is about duplicates.  This is when the android's head explodes on Star Trek I think.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 20, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> Checking "new" and having them go away is consistent with Lightroom thinking they are not actually new, that they match some you already have.  I agree that with duplicates turned off and "all" it should let you import anyway.
> 
> I'm sorry, I'll drop out now, I'm obviously just grasping at straws.  That they import after being copied to disk indicates it's not about duplicates; that they behave as you suggest above indicates it is about duplicates.  This is when the android's head explodes on Star Trek I think.



Thanks for looking at it.  I had been wondering if I was getting overlap with file names.  I never used to rename and I have switched cameras.  According to what I found this should not be a problem as LR is supposed to look at not only the name but the date and time.  Is this correct @Victoria Bampton ?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2017)

donoreo said:


> LR is supposed to look at not only the name but the date and time. Is this correct @Victoria Bampton ?



Yep, spot on.

When you're importing, are you adding at the same location or copying to a new location?

And you've searched your catalog to ensure these photos weren't already imported, I'm sure.


----------



## donoreo (Apr 21, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yep, spot on.
> 
> When you're importing, are you adding at the same location or copying to a new location?
> 
> And you've searched your catalog to ensure these photos weren't already imported, I'm sure.



Always a new location, done by date.   Lots of drive space.  The photos were not imported, above I took two minutes before importing.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 21, 2017)

Weirder and weirder. Tried a new catalog to see if they import in there ok? If so, I might try an export as catalog to create a new catalog - except it'll be missing Publish Services and sync data.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 21, 2017)

I think trying to force a slightly different invocation might be of interest.  I do windows, not mac, but I think this still works:

Let the import dialog open and confirm you can see your problem.  Note a couple of images specifically that have the problem, and close the import dialog without any import.

Without removing the card or changing anything else, get into the Library module, and in grid mode and leave lightroom sitting there.

Open finder (I think that's the name) and browse to the card, and find a couple of those images you noted had the issue.  

Drag and drop them on the library grid.

This should force Ligthroom to open the import dialog with those specific images already selected.  If it opens and they are still greyed out, forget you read this comment as I have no idea.

But this process SKIPS the duplicate check, as best I can tell (I just tried it taking an image directly from the catalog, copying it to another folder, and dragging and dropping it WITH the do-not-import-duplicates check, and it came in fine - frankly I think that's a bug, but a convenient one in this case).


----------



## donoreo (Apr 23, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Weirder and weirder. Tried a new catalog to see if they import in there ok? If so, I might try an export as catalog to create a new catalog - except it'll be missing Publish Services and sync data.



It seems to be solved, see below.  



Ferguson said:


> I think trying to force a slightly different invocation might be of interest.  I do windows, not mac, but I think this still works:
> 
> Let the import dialog open and confirm you can see your problem.  Note a couple of images specifically that have the problem, and close the import dialog without any import.
> 
> ...



Good idea but I do not need to now.  I think it was something with the catalogue.  I imported 388 photos today with no problem.  Yesterday LR did it's automatic backup of the catalogue and of course it optimized it first.  Today, no problem.


----------



## donoreo (May 16, 2017)

It came back.  Optimizing did not work this time.  However all I had to do was rename the SD Card in OSX then they all showed as importable.


----------



## donoreo (Oct 29, 2017)

This has returned after I upgraded to LR Classic.  Same fix, rename the SD card and then LR likes it.


----------

